#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Certificação MK MTCNA

## int21

Senhores, quando se procura material sobre Comptia, CCNA e os MSCE da vida se acha muita coisa na internet mas em relação a prova oficial do MK não tem nada. Pergunto. 

Já que a prova é quase toda concitual e não tem muito haver com a ferramenta em sí, porque não da um caminho pra que possamos estudar e fazer-mos as provas?

Em se tratando dos cursos nacionais, os mesmos são unânimes em dizer que pra fazer a prova de certificação TEM QUE TER O CURSO, pra que?? se crescemos desde a 2.2 e aprendemos mais que qqr curso, e porque no site oficial isso não esta confirmado??? Seria um cartelização no Brazil?? 

Obrigado, e quem tiver material ou ja se cretificou ABRA O JOGO PO, da uma luz pra os pobres mortais que muitas vezes não tem esses "mil reals" pra fazer o curso. 

Brigado Galera pelo espaço!

----------


## Oldayr

Obrigado, e quem tiver material ou *ja se cretificou ABRA O JOGO PO,* da uma luz pra os pobres mortais que muitas vezes não tem esses "mil reals" pra fazer o curso. 

Brigado Galera pelo espaço![/QUOTE]


Aí !!!!!!!!!! Em resposta a sua pergunta........

*A Maldição das Redes sem Fio WIRELESS *
Conta a lenda que quando Deus liberou para os homens o conhecimento sobre Redes Wireless,
determinou que aquele "SABER" ficaria *restrito a um grupo muito
pequeno e selecionado.* Entretanto, nesse pequeno grupo, onde todos se
consideravam "semi-deuses", já havia aquele que trairia as determinações
divinas... Foi aí que o pior aconteceu!

Deus, bravo com a traição resolveu fazer valer alguns mandamentos:

*1º* Não terás vida pessoal, familiar ou sentimental.
*2º* Não verás teu filho crescer.
*3º* Não terás feriado, fins de semana ou qualquer outro tipo de folga.
*4º* Terás gastrite, se tiveres sorte. Se for como os demais terás úlcera.
*5º* A pressa será teu único amigo e as suas refeições principais serão os
lanches, as pizzas e o china in box.
*6º* Teus cabelos ficar brancos antes do tempo, isso se te sobrarem cabelos.
*7º* Tua sanidade mental será posta em cheque antes que completes 5 anos de
trabalho;
*8º* Dormir será considerado período de folga, logo, não dormirás.
*9º* Trabalho será teu assunto preferido, talvez o único.
*10º* Quando de folga no domingo sairá a rua olhando as Repetidoras e as redes Ponto a Ponto,
como se fosse um lazer.
*11°* As pessoas serão divididas em 2 tipos: as que entendem de Wireless e
as que não entendem. E verás graça nisso.
*12º* A máquina de café será a tua melhor colega de trabalho, porém, a
cafeína não te farás mais efeito.
*13º* Terás sonhos, com Antenas,Ping e perda de pacotes, e não raro, resolveras problemas de
trabalho neste período de sono.
*14º* Exibirás olheiras como troféu de guerra.
*15º* E, o pior... Inexplicavelmente gostarás de tudo isso!!!


 :Willy:   :Banghead:   :Damnmate:

----------


## minelli

> Senhores, quando se procura material sobre Comptia, CCNA e os MSCE da vida se acha muita coisa na internet mas em relação a prova oficial do MK não tem nada. Pergunto. 
> 
> Já que a prova é quase toda concitual e não tem muito haver com a ferramenta em sí, porque não da um caminho pra que possamos estudar e fazer-mos as provas?
> 
> Em se tratando dos cursos nacionais, os mesmos são unânimes em dizer que pra fazer a prova de certificação TEM QUE TER O CURSO, pra que?? se crescemos desde a 2.2 e aprendemos mais que qqr curso, e porque no site oficial isso não esta confirmado??? Seria um cartelização no Brazil?? 
> 
> Obrigado, e quem tiver material ou ja se cretificou ABRA O JOGO PO, da uma luz pra os pobres mortais que muitas vezes não tem esses "mil reals" pra fazer o curso. 
> 
> Brigado Galera pelo espaço!


Opá até onde sei isso não é uma determinação da MK usa fica a critério dos Patner's mesmo.
Se não me engano somente 2 locais abrem essa exeção, mas ambos fora do país.

----------


## int21

Opa, isso ai é uma luz Minelli, passa ai pra gente onde seriam estes locais com endereços e tudo mais. Tenho ingles fluente e gostaria de dar uma ligada pra eles pra sair desse empasse. 

Obrigado.

----------


## Ollenini

Oldayr

Ficou faltando

16º* Ter mais de um celular e ouvira eles tocando quando nao estiverem tocando
17º* Fuçar muito mais muito mesmo na internet atraz de configurações do Mikrotik
18º* E quando voce estiver com seu Mikrotik certinho rodando ele vai parar do nada.
19º* E alem disso tudo vais aguentar cliente chato ( depois que instalei sua internet minha impressora parou )

----------


## Oldayr

> Oldayr
> 
> Ficou faltando
> 
> 16º* Ter mais de um celular e ouvira eles tocando quando nao estiverem tocando
> 17º* Fuçar muito mais muito mesmo na internet atraz de configurações do Mikrotik
> 18º* E quando voce estiver com seu Mikrotik certinho rodando ele vai parar do nada.
> 19º* E alem disso tudo vais aguentar cliente chato ( depois que instalei sua internet minha impressora parou )


 
Kara !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Vc medeu uma  :Idea:  , acontece isso mesmo.
Aki são pcs da possitivo com o ""Run_Windows_ a _Vista_"", os arquivos conrropem-se rápidos e dizem que é a internet. Outro dia o meu MK rodando bunitinho, o cliente abre um chamado dizendo que estava lenta a 4 dias, quando foi atende-lo, estava com... Kaazar, E-mule abertos baixando e o Aires baixando as músicas de uns 13 artistas e me fala como ele vai conseguir navegar bem com tudo isso aberto. Informei-lhe q vendemos "*banda*-larga" e não um *Conjunto inteiro*-largo, e q este era outro pacote.


Rsrsrsrs!!!

----------


## Oldayr

> Senhores, quando se procura material sobre Comptia, CCNA e os MSCE da vida se acha muita coisa na internet mas em relação a prova oficial do MK não tem nada. Pergunto. 
> 
> Já que a prova é quase toda concitual e não tem muito haver com a ferramenta em sí, porque não da um caminho pra que possamos estudar e fazer-mos as provas?
> 
> Em se tratando dos cursos nacionais, os mesmos são unânimes em dizer que pra fazer a prova de certificação TEM QUE TER O CURSO, pra que?? se crescemos desde a 2.2 e aprendemos mais que qqr curso, e porque no site oficial isso não esta confirmado??? Seria um cartelização no Brazil?? 
> 
> Obrigado, e quem tiver material ou ja se cretificou ABRA O JOGO PO, da uma luz pra os pobres mortais que muitas vezes não tem esses "mil reals" pra fazer o curso. 
> 
> Brigado Galera pelo espaço!


Falando sério!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kara! Existem apostilhas bem explicativas que podem auxilia-lo com este assunto, porém, como o seu caso é saber as questões da prova. procura em site de busca em espanhol/inglês ou em outro idioma da própria MK. Ainda não procurei, mais logo tbm vou...

Vlw!

----------


## juniaoblack

Cara.. essa história é muito verdad AEHUAEHUAEUHAEAHUE...
qualquer um que tem ou trabalha em um provedor passou por pelos menos 90% dessas situações.. haha
a respeito da prova, eu concordo cara... acho desnecessário o curso ser obrigatório para todos,
e os anos de experiencia e noites sem sono na companhia do google... de nada contam?...
Os cabelos arrancados tentando decifrar problemas antes que o mikrotik nos devora-se uhaEHUAEHUAE
deveriam pensar melhor a respeito disso...
abraços a todos..

----------


## admskill

Realmente os cursos ministrados no Brasil são muito fracos e não aprofundam nada em relação à configurações avançadas do mikrotik que é onde 89% dos usuários esbarram quando vão fazer a prova.

----------


## catvbrasil

> Realmente os cursos ministrados no Brasil são muito fracos e não aprofundam nada em relação à configurações avançadas do mikrotik que é onde 89% dos usuários esbarram quando vão fazer a prova.


Não concordo com sua colocação. Existem 4 empresas oficiais no Brasil hoje... Antigamente eram apenas 2 empresas oficiais (note que nem comentei sobre treinamentos não oficiais)....

----------


## int21

Blz então CATV, em primeiro te respeito pelo trabalho que vc vem desempnhando na comunidade, no mum vc foi fantastico com soluções simples e de grande valia para todos, mas so acho que caixa preta não cabe pra nos que queremos nos certificar, a internet ta ai pra isso, conhecimento. Mas sem delongas, eu achei o que queria mas na indonésia, e ja estou traduzindo, meu muito obrigado a todos.

----------


## catvbrasil

Assim que estiver acontecendo um treinamento meu no seu estado pode me procurar que irei permitir participar da prova sem treinamento.

----------


## pppoe

Fazer certificacao pra que ?! Para ter um papel em um quadrinho pendurado na parede do escritorio ?! 
Nemm.. 
O conhecimento e mais importante do que a vaidade..
E muito melhor pegar o dinheiro que iria gastar fazendo uma certificacao dessas e gastar comprando equipamentos os quais pode-se desenvolver novas solucoes..
Pq garanto que a maioria aqui, aprendeu pq foi curioso.. e nao existe melhor curso ou certificacao para o ser humano do que a CURIOSIDADE e PERSISTENCIA no seu objetivo..
Essa mensagem acima vai para os amigos que estao nessa luta desde o 2.9.6 e vem crescendo o conhecimento por meio de pesquisa e compartilhamento de informacao.. 

Valeu

----------


## catvbrasil

> Fazer certificacao pra que ?! Para ter um papel em um quadrinho pendurado na parede do escritorio ?! 
> Nemm.. 
> O conhecimento e mais importante do que a vaidade..
> E muito melhor pegar o dinheiro que iria gastar fazendo uma certificacao dessas e gastar comprando equipamentos os quais pode-se desenvolver novas solucoes..
> Pq garanto que a maioria aqui, aprendeu pq foi curioso.. e nao existe melhor curso ou certificacao para o ser humano do que a CURIOSIDADE e PERSISTENCIA no seu objetivo..
> Essa mensagem acima vai para os amigos que estao nessa luta desde o 2.9.6 e vem crescendo o conhecimento por meio de pesquisa e compartilhamento de informacao.. 
> 
> Valeu


Eu não me arrependo de ter tirado nehuma das minhas certificações. Só uma pergunta. Você confiaria em um médico sem certificado ou diploma? Eu acho que é interessante a certificação para quem vai usar, como um prestador de serviços ou mesmo um profissional que almeja trabalhar com o software em uma empresa (própria ou de terceiros). Depois que me tornei certificado, meu salário aumentou 6x aqui na empresa e me tornei gerente de Ti. Antigamente sem a certificação eu era um técnico... Acho que para mim valeu muito a pena...

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Realmente concordo que aqui papel vale mais que conhecimento. Mas é importante im ......Mas vamos concentrar com material teorico pois isso é importante. Se alguem tiver material teorico e quizer compartilhar, vai estar ajudando outras pessoas que tem intuito de aprender.

----------


## catvbrasil

Não quero atrapalhar ninguém, mas o material para certificação é exclusivo de cada empresa e também de cada treinamento ou seja... Se houve algum material o mesmo não será válido porque cada empresa faz a sua prova com suas questões e em cada treinamento essa prova pode mudar... O que recomendo é que estudem a fundo a teoria do software que é isso que cai na prova...

----------


## catvbrasil

Até porque você só vai tirar o "papel" se tiver o conhecimento. Salvo caso de empresas sem-vergonha que facilitam demais para o aluno conseguir a certificação sem conhecimento...

----------


## int21

Pois bem CATV, se é diferente porque não dar o caminho ja que não servira de nada pra certificação?? Precisamos so de um norte !! Valeu

----------


## Raniel

ÉÉÉ, eu aprendi na persistencia e curiosidade e gostaria muito de ter uma certificação também...
PS: Tem muita coisa que não sei.

----------


## catvbrasil

> ÉÉÉ, eu aprendi na persistencia e curiosidade e gostaria muito de ter uma certificação também...
> PS: Tem muita coisa que não sei.


Quando eu estiver na Bahia é só me procurar, ok?

----------


## Raniel

Ou mesmo no DF, talvez me mudo para cá. rss
Mas pode deixar, assim que surgir uma brecha, estou entrando.

----------


## aprinou

Em relação a certificado concordo sim que se estude bem a ferramenta que vai usar como estamos falando de mikrotik o curso MTCNA abrange sim muita coisa nem tudo é avançado como eu desejaria mais pense bem como vamos fazer um curso avançado se na maioria que eu vi no curso que fiz são pessoas procurando o conhecimento inicial da ferramenta, pra mim deu ainda pra ver algumas coisas novas, pois mecho há um tempo com mikrotik, mais imagine se fosse avançada de ponta a cabeça como ficaria as pessoas que não tem conhecimento ou nunca virão à ferramenta, nunca teriam como fazer o curso, a grade deles segue uma escala como outras certificações como Microsoft e cisco, eu particularmente estou esperando o avançado da parte wireless e controle de banda cujos amigos como Jhonny e Luciano fizeram o user manager e controle de banda e avaliarão como muito bom. Isso não quer dizer que tb não haja pessoas que não possuam certificação e que não tenham conhecimento pelo contrário conheço gente que fez curso da mikrotik mais apenas não fez a prova e tem bastante conhecimento um exemplo nosso amigo Tiago Matias que fez o curso oficial de uma empresa do México cujo a mesma não mandou os certificados, mais não fez aprova de certificação pelas empresas autorizadas aqui no Brasil e o cara trabalha há mais tempo que eu com a ferramenta e possui muito conhecimento da mesma, a certificação pra mim vale a pena pra nível profissional de poder dizer que fiz o curso consegui aprovação e valeu a pena todo esforço. Descordo do CATV quando falou no quesito de empresas facilitarem passar na prova sou certificado fiz a Prova pela MdBrasil, pois se as autorizadas tivessem facilitando passar nas provas elas mesmo estaria dando um tiro no pé no quesito qualidade de ensino e concerteza não teriam alunos para darem os cursos agindo dessa forma, nós que trabalhos na área e informática sabemos muito bem vale mais o conhecimento aprendido num curso que apenas um diploma sem conhecimento algum, pois esse mesmo não conseguirá andar pra frente, pois hoje em dia temos que ter sim certificados comprovar conhecimentos em papel e depois sem dúvida alguma tb provar na pratica. Na Prova MTCNA estude mesmo como funciona todo sistema as ferramentas etc, pois cai bastante teoria da ferramenta porque é nível 1 das certificações deles.

----------


## Jason Core

> Em relação a certificado concordo sim que se estude bem a ferramenta que vai usar como estamos falando de mikrotik o curso MTCNA abrange sim muita coisa nem tudo é avançado como eu desejaria mais pense bem como vamos fazer um curso avançado se na maioria que eu vi no curso que fiz são pessoas procurando o conhecimento inicial da ferramenta, pra mim deu ainda pra ver algumas coisas novas, pois mecho há um tempo com mikrotik, mais imagine se fosse avançada de ponta a cabeça como ficaria as pessoas que não tem conhecimento ou nunca virão à ferramenta, nunca teriam como fazer o curso, a grade deles segue uma escala como outras certificações como Microsoft e cisco, eu particularmente estou esperando o avançado da parte wireless e controle de banda cujos amigos como Jhonny e Luciano fizeram o user manager e controle de banda e avaliarão como muito bom. Isso não quer dizer que tb não haja pessoas que não possuam certificação e que não tenham conhecimento pelo contrário conheço gente que fez curso da mikrotik mais apenas não fez a prova e tem bastante conhecimento um exemplo nosso amigo Tiago Matias que fez o curso oficial de uma empresa do México cujo a mesma não mandou os certificados, mais não fez aprova de certificação pelas empresas autorizadas aqui no Brasil e o cara trabalha há mais tempo que eu com a ferramenta e possui muito conhecimento da mesma, a certificação pra mim vale a pena pra nível profissional de poder dizer que fiz o curso consegui aprovação e valeu a pena todo esforço. Descordo do CATV quando falou no quesito de empresas facilitarem passar na prova sou certificado fiz a Prova pela MdBrasil, pois se as autorizadas tivessem facilitando passar nas provas elas mesmo estaria dando um tiro no pé no quesito qualidade de ensino e concerteza não teriam alunos para darem os cursos agindo dessa forma, nós que trabalhos na área e informática sabemos muito bem vale mais o conhecimento aprendido num curso que apenas um diploma sem conhecimento algum, pois esse mesmo não conseguirá andar pra frente, pois hoje em dia temos que ter sim certificados comprovar conhecimentos em papel e depois sem dúvida alguma tb provar na pratica. Na Prova MTCNA estude mesmo como funciona todo sistema as ferramentas etc, pois cai bastante teoria da ferramenta porque é nível 1 das certificações deles.


""nós que trabalhos na área e informática sabemos muito bem vale mais o conhecimento aprendido num curso que apenas um diploma sem conhecimento algum, pois esse mesmo não conseguirá andar pra frente""

Discordei geral man, hoje o que vale é status, que gera dinheiro , conhecimento deixou de ser um "commoditie". Digo isso com base nos formados em faculdades de TI que não sabem absolutamente P.N. e por tirar certificações de governança (bico) estão com salarios entre 8 e 12 mil reais. O conhecimento pode ser bom, mas canudo é o que vale!!!

----------


## terencerocha

pra fazer a prova nao eh obrigatorio o curso...assim como qualquer certificacao...

----------


## tmelooliveira

> pra fazer a prova nao eh obrigatorio o curso...assim como qualquer certificacao...


Sobre isso alguem pode me dar a receita de bolo.. ou seja,.. onde posso ir fazer a prova...

Queria testar meus conhecimentos!

Abraços

----------


## int21

> pra fazer a prova nao eh obrigatorio o curso...assim como qualquer certificacao...


Infelizmente terence, precisa SIM, eu entrei em contato com a MK na Latvia e só certificam com os benditos cursos.

----------


## lfaria

> Fazer certificacao pra que ?! Para ter um papel em um quadrinho pendurado na parede do escritorio ?!


Eu sou autodidata na maioria das coisas que faço, nem por isso desprezo uma boa formação. Trabalho com Informática e tenho curso superior em Contabilidade. 

Quando se trabalha por conta própria e em alguns casos específicos o autodidatismo se basta. Quando se está empregado numa grande empresa, além de matar um leão por dia, se você não tiver formação extra perde a vez para quem tem.

É uma questão de mercado e cada caso é um caso.

----------


## zeusnet

Tenho material

----------


## alexebrom

Bom tudo poderia ser mais simples
quais passsos para certificaçao
onde ira acontecer este processo nos proximos meses
valores
materiais necessarios

simples algum filho de DEUS aii ajuda o amigo com respostas simples 

agora com diploma ou sem diploma vai depender da situaçao 

conheço pessoas com diploma que nao chega perto de profissionais sem.

mas e so fato e detalhes importantes ou nao.... ... vamos simplificar para todos....

----------

